
Bobby Prince (Composer of Doom, Duke Nukem Soundtrack) Medical Fund - Audiophilip
https://www.gofundme.com/bobby-prince-medical-fund-2vs94pg
======
otterpro
Doom soundtrack has been (and still is) my favorite game music. It was
groundbreaking when Doom came out. Sometimes, I find myself humming to Doom 2
intro music while working. Back in the 90's, I remember having to buy
Soundblaster (compatible) card so that I could enjoy the music while playing.
I pray that he recovers. (PS: is $10k enough for the treatment that he needs?)

------
pawadu
Looks like the 10k goal has already been reached :)

